# What is your dog/dogs doing this exact moment?



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I was bored so i decided to start this thread....SO, what is your dog/dogs doing right now? 

Mine is chewing the bottom of my computer chair lol:woof:


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lmao. Naughty boy. Well Im bein lame watching tv this morning so lace is curled up on the floor by my feets n George is curled up on the end of the couch. Too cold outside for him to play... A whole 1 degree out there today lol


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

snoring my ears off! LOL..


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

mine are playing with the leaves while my dad tries to rake them up lol they're enjoying the windy weather lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Romping and playing, and having a grand ole time at the Rainbow Bridge, I imagine. Wish I could participate more on discussions like these, but until I'm in a location where I can have a dog again, I can only think about the dogs I've had in the past.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Beia is laying behind me in my chair(not enough room darn it)
Bruno is......on the floor behind the chair snoozing in the sun.


----------



## DMTWI (Nov 2, 2010)

Not sure, up to no good I'll bet! Broke out of his crate, went sneaking out of the house and is having romance with all the female types he can find....atta boy! :clap:


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lol nice thread czar!
nismo is doing... biggg snooooreee..... lol thats all he does during the winter time.
its half hibernation/depression lol


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

they better all be bedded down in the kennels sweetly awaiting my arrival home from work!!! if not..... let's not think about the if nots shall we


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Romping and playing, and having a grand ole time at the Rainbow Bridge, I imagine. Wish I could participate more on discussions like these, but until I'm in a location where I can have a dog again, I can only think about the dogs I've had in the past.


Bevs dog is cuddled into a ball sleeping right now 

Almost all of mine are sleeping away right now, 1 sun bathing on the porch, Slim and Franics are creating a mud pit in the back yard.....They are landscaping for me


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol these little trouble makers


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

burrowed in my pillows, curled up in a ball snoozin. she wouldnt wake up for ANYTHING!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Twilight is running around in the yard like a crazy dog and Clyde is in the house sleeping right now.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lmao @ hollys mud pit. Sounds like weather in nor cal is treatin ya well  and lol @ beia stealing ur chair katie. Bunch a lazy pups around here aye???


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got back from running czar, so hes laid out underneath my computer chair. Finally peace and quiet


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Czar said:


> Just got back from running czar, so hes laid out underneath my computer chair. Finally peace and quiet


Lol. Well now that you're not busy swing by here n grab george for me  lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> Lol. Well now that you're not busy swing by here n grab george for me  lol


anytime buddy ol pal:roll::roll:


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Fat Boy is sleeping on my king size bed after he stole my pillow. Beastley is fighting with my husband over a plastic pop bottle. He feels every plastic bottle, hat, scarf, sock or toy belongs to him and is willing to fight for it lol. He never slows done just like the energizer bunny.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

American_Pit13 said:


> *Bevs dog is cuddled into a ball sleeping right now *
> 
> Almost all of mine are sleeping away right now, 1 sun bathing on the porch, Slim and Franics are creating a mud pit in the back yard.....They are landscaping for me


Lol, Holly. You so funny! Give my Snoopy a scratch behind the ear for me, please, and tell him I love him!


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol. Bev that almost made me cry when I read hollys post. Dog ppl are my favorite. Too bad I don't live closer to y'all. Could use a buddy tonight... Dang.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Romping and playing, and having a grand ole time at the Rainbow Bridge, I imagine. Wish I could participate more on discussions like these, but until I'm in a location where I can have a dog again, I can only think about the dogs I've had in the past.


:hug: you'll have another bulldog before to long


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

beccaboo said:


> Lol. Bev that almost made me cry when I read hollys post. Dog ppl are my favorite. Too bad I don't live closer to y'all. Could use a buddy tonight... Dang.


Yeah, Holly's too sweet. I'll bring Snoop home soon enough! I have faith. I wish you lived closer too, lol. I'd love to play with George and Lacey!



Firehazard said:


> :hug: you'll have another bulldog before to long


Aww, Stan... shucks... you're too sweet! But I won't tell nobody, lol.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahah well right now, Phoenix is curled up ni my bed, layin on my pillow, and Krusher is on the springpole and Orion is amusing himself with a basketball  has been nice the past couple of days so the boys are all enjoying it. Ask me again when I crate and rotate, lol


----------

